# All Texas Memorial Day Herf May 26-29



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Due to circumstances, we have been longer than usual in getting together to hash this out, but there will still be an open-invitation herf in San Antonio over the upcoming Memorial Day weekend (May 26 - 29) to include a welcome dinner on Friday night at The Palm, a "main event" style day on Saturday at the Blue Star Brewery in San Antonio, A Sunday cigar lunch followed by Steinheimers, and a Monday "last men standing" sit-down at the Cigar Club at Stone Oak. 

I will post more details as they come forth. Please post if you are interested in attending please post here so we can get a better headcount and accomidate accordingly. 

Attendance:
myself
jefslat
mike s
guymcbeerdrinker
cigartexan
bigmike787 
Mad Dawg 
vewyphishy 
jp11801 ???
Benecio ???


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

also, what days you are planning on attending would be helful too.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

We are all booked and ready to go, this is the link to the official thread now, until we get the website up and running, please let me know if you are not a member of CW.

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=128923


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

All Right!!

I have been looking forward to attending this one for the last several years.

I should be available for the whole event.

I have a good friend who moved to Birney about 2 years ago who also will attend. His name is Mike Hagans.

Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## mikehagans (Apr 18, 2006)

Looking forward to it! Ya'll forgive Barry for for his Speling (sic.)

Best,

Mike Hagans
Boerne, Texas


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i was wondering where birney tx is :r


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll be out of town. Sorry fellas.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

looking forward to lighting up a few sticks with you all. when you find out for sure what your schedule is like, please post on that CW thread and let us know we're all booked and reserved so if we need to allocate more space we can do so.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

getting close guys...


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

ok, our site is finally up.

http://www.sabotl.org/herfs.html

please check it out, if you are reading this thread and have not posted any interest, it would be *EXTREMELY* helpful to post when you are planning on attending.

we are doing a bit different format this year, we will have raffles and more than likely not have an auction. we have some good stuff up for the raffle this year but we haven't recieved enough donations to make it an auction as successful as it was last year so we are going to hold off on that right now.

as well, we have a set menu at Blue star so you can pick one of 3 items, and you control your own bar tab, this will help so that those that want to drink alot don't have to pay the same as those that don't. looking forward to seeing you all there! please contact me if there is anything we can help you all with.


----------



## stargazer (May 23, 2006)

Last I heard, Friday's event was limited to number of people they had room for. Friday is now full. Hope to see some of you at Saturday, Sunday and/or Monday's events.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Mike, Barry! Are you guys still planing to attend this one????


----------

